#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: API 1169 & API SI Self Study Notes - Sharing

## charliechong

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: API 1169 & API SI Self Study Notes - Sharing

----------


## juve0011

do you have a link where i can download and print

----------


## charliechong

Dear Brothers

I have just taken the exam this morning. 3 hours long exam, I took me a litte more than 2 hours to finish ticking the objective exam. Lots of cross reference on the CFR. Searching the keywords on the CFRs' PDF would help alots. Some questions were from the "Pipeline Construction" tet book, which I should have bought. 3~4 queations were from ASME B31.4.

My test question uncertainties were around 11~13 quaetions. 

If I did not make it on this exam, I would buy the text book + do my reading on the ASME B31.4 in details.

Good luck brothers.

Charlie

----------


## charliechong

Dear Brother

I make it, 80/100 with average score.

Charlie

----------


## juve0011

congrats, which did you take the SI or 1169

----------


## d_kushwah

congratulations charlie

----------


## simpanbuku

Congratulation

----------


## charliechong

I have posted in the other post; here again is the post exam analysis:

I have done 3 major pipeline project, 750KM gas line (2 years with front end, Radiography, joints shrink sleeve, caliber pigging) , 230 KM multi-product pipeline (mostly at tank terminal for 18 months) and 100km 6 inches gas line(6 months and posted elsewhere), so the pipeline construction processes and inspection activities I am well versed. The API 1169 study notes which I prepared had been inserted with many photos reflecting the gained experiences.

Here are the exam catches:

These 2 important books I have not read:
Pipeline Construction by Max Hosmanek,  The University of Texas Austin 
Entire document is subject to testing 
(There was no free download, I should have bought and read- worth buying!)

CGA (Common Ground Alliance) Best Practices 
Entire document is subject to testing (few questions (5?6?) from this documents. I miss reading this before the exam)


Following ASME codes should have read, but I did not read for the exam purposes, because I thought I know them well as I worked with them for years.
(this is a mistake, no body could remember the code details. The codes should be read for exam!)

(4~5 Questions from this code, specifically mentioned B31.4) 

ASME B31.4, Pipeline Transportation Systems for Liquids and Slurries 
ATTN: Test questions will be based on the following portions of the document only: 

Chapter I, Scope and Definitions 
Chapter II, Design 
Chapter III, Materials 
Chapter V, Construction, Welding, and Assembly 
Chapter VI, Inspection and Testing 

ASME B31.8, Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems 
ATTN: Test questions will be based on the following portions of the document only: 

General Provisions and Definitions 
Chapter I, Materials and Equipment 
Chapter II, Welding 
Chapter III, Piping System Components and Fabrication Details 
Chapter IV, Design, Installation and Testing

CFR Codes matters
The codes were provided during exam with search function. The computer exam with keyboard. Little patience all question could be answer with search strings.


Hope the above are useful to those taking the exam

Charlie

----------


## charliechong

I have posted in the other post; here again is the post exam analysis:

I have done 3 major pipeline project, 750KM gas line (2 years with front end, Radiography, joints shrink sleeve, caliber pigging) , 230 KM multi-product pipeline (mostly at tank terminal for 18 months) and 100km 6 inches gas line(6 months and posted elsewhere), so the pipeline construction processes and inspection activities I am well versed. The API 1169 study notes which I prepared had been inserted with many photos reflecting the gained experiences.

Here are the exam catches:

These 2 important books I have not read:
Pipeline Construction by Max Hosmanek,  The University of Texas Austin 
Entire document is subject to testing 
(There was no free download, I should have bought and read- worth buying!)

CGA (Common Ground Alliance) Best Practices 
Entire document is subject to testing (few questions (5?6?) from this documents. I miss reading this before the exam)


Following ASME codes should have read, but I did not read for the exam purposes, because I thought I know them well as I worked with them for years.
(this is a mistake, no body could remember the code details. The codes should be read for exam!)

(4~5 Questions from this code, specifically mentioned B31.4) 

ASME B31.4, Pipeline Transportation Systems for Liquids and Slurries 
ATTN: Test questions will be based on the following portions of the document only: 

Chapter I, Scope and Definitions 
Chapter II, Design 
Chapter III, Materials 
Chapter V, Construction, Welding, and Assembly 
Chapter VI, Inspection and Testing 

ASME B31.8, Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems 
ATTN: Test questions will be based on the following portions of the document only: 

General Provisions and Definitions 
Chapter I, Materials and Equipment 
Chapter II, Welding 
Chapter III, Piping System Components and Fabrication Details 
Chapter IV, Design, Installation and Testing

CFR Codes matters
The codes were provided during exam with search function. The computer exam with keyboard. Little patience all question could be answer with search strings.


Hope the above are useful to those taking the exam

Charlie

----------


## charliechong

Dear Brothers

The pictorial study notes could be downloaded from;

The study notes could be downloaded from;
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The CFR are pictorial easy reading

Other links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chinese link (you could try)
链接: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
password: dv8s

Cheers! Always feel great to share

Charlie

----------


## charliechong

Dear Brothers

The pictorial study notes could be downloaded from;

The study notes could be downloaded from;
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The CFR are pictorial easy reading

Other links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chinese link (you could try)
链接: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
password: dv8s

Cheers! Always feel great to share

Charlie

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Charlie,

I am planing up to take API SIFE next schedule ...Please help me out as it is necessary for me to pass out this exam

----------


## zapata

> Dear Brothers
> 
> The pictorial study notes could be downloaded from;
> 
> The study notes could be downloaded from;
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




Many thanks for shareSee More: Article: API 1169 & API SI Self Study Notes - Sharing

----------

